# "This device can perform faster 2.0" help



## clmlbx (Nov 12, 2009)

Motherboard:- D946gzis .. It has 8 ports and all of them are 2.0.. but still I get this message when ever I insert Pen Drive or memory card.. .. I bought new card reader of company "Enter" as my old card reader could not read 4 Gb card.. but now this new Enter's card reader transfer at the speed of just 700-800 kbps.. that is really very annoying.. so pls tell what is the problem .. 

check this it shows good spped at it's site .. *www.entermultimedia.com/cardreader_external.html

pls Help I tried all of my ports at back .. I have old cabby so no front ports..

I am using :- Windows 7 ultimate Final.


----------



## dreams (Nov 12, 2009)

does this notification appear when you conn the device directly to the usb port in the mobo?


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

Check for Driver Updates?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 12, 2009)

Enter in BIOS

go to USB section and select Hi-speed USB


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 12, 2009)

nothing works..


no such option in Bios...


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 13, 2009)

bump

any solutions pls..do all get this speedz or some one using better card reader.. pls tell me .. I will buy that 

...so which card-reader u all r using ..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 13, 2009)

this is not the card reader problem.

There must be something wrong with USB port or it's setting

I can choose USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 from BIOS. Pls carefully check in your BIOS for USB settings
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this is not the card reader problem.

There must be something wrong with USB port or it's setting

I can choose USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 from BIOS. Pls carefully check in your BIOS for USB settings


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 13, 2009)

In bios usb configuration .... their are only two options ...usb(enable & disable)...and another one is usb legacy(enable & disabled)


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 13, 2009)

BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 18, 2009)

no one has the solution ?


----------

